# 30117 for Vivaer Procedure



## elysia.york (Feb 6, 2019)

*I code for an ENT clinic that just started using the Vivaer, in-office procedure. The reps have advised the clinic to use 30117 for billing. I advised the clinic to use an unlisted code. The office manager/doctors want to go with the reps instead of their seasoned coder. What are your thoughts??*

*Manufacturer website:*
https://aerinmedical.com/nasal-obstruction-treatment/ 

*My Encoder CPT/Lay description:*
Excision or destruction (eg, laser), intranasal lesion - The physician removes or destroys intranasal soft tissue lesions using techniques such as surgical excision, cryosurgery, chemical application, or laser surgery. 

*Procedure description from Vivaer website:*
VIVAER utilizes proprietary low-temperature, non-ablative energy to effectively reshape the nasal airway to improve airflow, without any incisions.


----------

